# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  H2O + Something (Novo Aquário do mês 24.11)

## Ricardo Pinto

Viva,

É com muito orgulho que apresentamos o novo site H2O + Something.





O H2O + Something é resultado de um grupo de aquaristas com vontade de melhorar e partilhar conhecimentos na manutenção de espécies marinhas. Pretendemos criar um conceito moderno de aquariofilia, publicando as mais recentes notícias, artigos e técnicas para montar um reef de sucesso. 

Actualmente somos 4 membros, Ricardo Pinto, Nelson Pena, André Silvestre e Filipe Simões. Desejávamos no futuro contar com a presença de aquaristas de todos os cantos do mundo, por isso todo o site está em inglês.

Dispomos dum espaço para rubricas de periodicidade mensal como Aquário do Mês e artigos seleccionados. Iremos destacar notícias semanalmente com todas as novidades do que consideramos relevante para a aquariofilia marinha.

Nesta primeira semana oficial vamos apenas publicitar o site na comunidade .pt. Gostávamos de saber o vosso feedback e que nos apontassem possíveis erros.
Espero que gostem e que aprendam coisas novas, tal como nós.

O nosso primeiro Aquário do mês pertence ao americano Sonny Harajly ( SunnyX).

 


Um abraço,

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá,

Duas sugestões:
- Para ter acesso a um dos 4 artigos que estão na coluna da direita do navegador do site (imediatamente à direita da imagem em grande), primeiro tenho de carregar num desses artigos (na imagem, na descrição ou na pequena seta do canto inferior direito) para que esse mesmo artigo apareça destacado no lado esquerdo com uma imagem maior e depois aí sim carregar em "Read More".
Penso que seria benéfico facilitar o acesso ao artigo carregando uma única vez em algum local do artigo em pequeno, quanto mais não fosse na pequena seta a azul ao invés de exigir dois clicks.

- O artigo do André sobre o ATB aparece com as imagens desformatadas (justificação totalmente à direita apenas se vendo uma pequena parte da imagem) no IE 7 (No Opera, Safari, Firefox e IE 8 está bom). É o único artigo onde isto acontece no IE7.


De resto, design limpo e apelativo, artigos interessantes e sobretudo uma excelente iniciativa!

Abraço,
Rui Feliciano

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Muito porreiro Ricardo  :Palmas: 

Só acho que uma coisa mal, ser em Inglês, eu pra cá me desenrasco mas certamente muita gente não, independentemente que se para contar com aquariofilistas de todo o mundo deveria haver pelo menos as 2 versões.

De resto acho que ta porreiro já conta com 4 bons aquariofilistas e certamante vira muitos mais.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Jorge_Gonçalves

Boas,

Parabéns por esta excelente iniciativa!  :Palmas: 

O aspecto gráfico do site está fantástico! A maioria os artigos que estão lá neste momento já conhecia, quer do teu blog anterior quer o do André, mas pela notória selecção criteriosa dos conteúdos, certamente irão aparecer muitos e bons motivos para visitar o site com regularidade. :SbOk3:

----------


## PedroPedroso

Muitos parabéns a todos

prevê-se um grande site com bons conteúdos e com informação de topo, a semelhança do que se vê nos sites internacionais.

preferia a aposta em Português mas o inglês cativa uma comunidade muito mais vasta que só pode ser benéfica para nós como partilha de conhecimento.

----------


## marcoferro

Parabens pelo excelente trabalho ,
precisamos muito de sites, revistas , livros que incentive a divulgação de técnicas, experiencias e o desenvolvimento de novas ferramentas para a manutenção dos nossos tao sonhados "reef´s" ,

continuem sempre contribuindo para que sempre possamos ter uma qualidade melhor pros nossos "companheirinhos" que moram dentro de um pedaço do mar dentro da nossa casa!!!

abraços

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas António

olha hoje em dia com as ferramentas de tradução automática podemos ter quase de imediato uma tradução minimamente aceitável.

agora para mim é lógico que o site em inglês tem muito mais impacto na comunidade  internacional, e ai podemos tem muitos benefícios.

----------


## marcoferro

eu nao vejo nenhum inconveniente em sites em ingles...
como o amigo disse , viva o Tradutor do Google  :yb624: 
mas a iniciativa do site é muito boa, todos nos temos o dever de colaborar


 :Pracima:

----------


## marcoferro

pois é... eu diria até que isso chama-se implicancia mesmo...
tem gente que nao quer ler nada em ingles , quer tudo traduzido mesmo
tudo mastigado , rsrsrs

----------


## marcoferro

lol?
vc ta falando do forum amigo?
porque eu estou falando do site criado pra tratar de assuntos realcionados a aquarofilia (H2O + Something)

o forum foi sim criado por Portugueses e concordo que tenha que ser em portugues, nao que isso seja regra , vcs europeus usam muito mais o ingles que nos aqui no Brasil , porem nem por isso vamos excluir o ingles , mesmo porque a maioria das materias sobre aquario marinho estão em ingles e existem muito mais pesquisadores infelismente nos EUA do que aqui no Brasil ou em portugal....

nao vejo nada que impeça de voce abrir o Google e procurar na barrinha de busca "tradutor online" ou "tradutor google" e traduzir seu texto ... 
 :SbSourire:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

O design do site está fabulástico, tudo muito fácil de mexer e bem organizado; fazer uma versão portuguesa também era boa opção, embora se o principal objectivo é ser um site universal sem dúvida inglês deve ser a linguagem base desse site. Gostei muito das secções que dividiram o site...aquário do mês, artigos, etc...mas acho que um forum para mostrar os nossos setup's e tirar dúvidas seria também importante, para além de uma boa base de dados, com muita informação sobre os peixes, invertebrados, corais e algas...adequados à aquariofilia de água salgada (dado que é raro encontrar um bom site com essas informações, na qual estou disposto a dar a minha contribuição)

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Os meus parabéns !

Um site fantástico, muito agradavel com um excelente bom gosto de design.

Parabéns pelo uso da lingua inglesa numa tentativa de internacionalização !

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite




> É com muito orgulho que apresentamos o novo site H2O + Something.


Bem têm razões para isso!  :Palmas: 
Espero que seja um projecto duradouro e que alcancem os vossos objectivos.
Estaremos deste lado a acompanhar.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## André Silvestre

Viva,

Também quero deixar publicamente os meus parabéns ao Ricardo, Nelson e Filipe pela concretização deste excelente projecto e com o qual também me identifico.

Rui, editei de novo o post em causa. Podes confirmar por favor se ainda existe o problema no IE 7 e como aparece no Firefox? É o único artigo que aparece assim certo?


Abraço,
André

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá,

Parabéns aos 4  :Smile:  Gostei da componente gráfica, da simplicidade na organização dos conteúdos, das vossas fotos e como não podia deixar de ser da rúbrica Aquário do Mês.

Boa sorte

----------


## RuiFeliciano

André,

Está muito melhor mas ainda existem 3 imagens que não estão lá totalmente. Enviei-te mp com link para ilustração dos problemas.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Já agora vai haver aquários do mês Portugueses certo?
É que há uns aquario bem porreiros por ai que o merecem.....  :Whistle: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Manuel Faria

Boas

Junto-me a todos os que disseram que está muito bom. Parabéns. Oxalá seja para continuar.
Embora me desenrrasque no inglês, também acho que para muitos seria mais simples se houveesse a página em Português. No entanto, como também já disseram, com a ajuda do Google faz-se tudo hoje em dia.

Eu traduzi, para mim, em Alemão :yb665: . É que é a lingua que neste momento melhor falo, além do Português, claro :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá,

Obrigado a todos pelas sugestões e comentários  :Olá: 




> - Para ter acesso a um dos 4 artigos que estão na coluna da direita do navegador do site (imediatamente à direita da imagem em grande), primeiro tenho de carregar num desses artigos (na imagem, na descrição ou na pequena seta do canto inferior direito) para que esse mesmo artigo apareça destacado no lado esquerdo com uma imagem maior e depois aí sim carregar em "Read More".
> Penso que seria benéfico facilitar o acesso ao artigo carregando uma única vez em algum local do artigo em pequeno, quanto mais não fosse na pequena seta a azul ao invés de exigir dois clicks.


Rui, 

Obrigado pela dica. Também destesto clicks desnecessários. Mas não fomos nós que escrevemos o código HTML deste template. Essa galeria de imagens já me deu bastantes problemas, tive até que mandar vários emails ao suporte técnico da empresa que desenhou essa galeria de imagens. Para já vai ter mesmo que ficar assim.




> Só acho que uma coisa mal, ser em Inglês, eu pra cá me desenrasco mas certamente muita gente não, independentemente que se para contar com aquariofilistas de todo o mundo deveria haver pelo menos as 2 versões.


Anthony, 
Em diversas ocasiões colocamos essa questão,  se não deveríamos fazer a página em português.  Mas a nossa vontade é captar a atenção da comunidade internacional, principalmente europeus, que têm fóruns "locais" muito bons mas que interagem muito pouco uns com os outros, ao contrário dos americanos, que têm uma "massa" aquariofila gigantesca.




> falta a versão em português...mesmo que queiram dar um ar de elitista á coisa, em Portugal ainnda existe um allgarve, perdão algarve onde se fala inglês...perdão português...
> uma piada para os allgarvios...se calhar não acharam graça...
> 
> gostaria de alternativas baratas, que resultem e não só apenas coisas para elites...
> ter de tudo...digo eu...não só o top of the cream...
> 
> portanto mais..abrangente, com artigos menos elitistas, do tipo...
> sulfato de magnésio para pobres...etc...


António, 
Só por graça é que podes pensar que isto é um projecto elitista. Acho que percebeste muito mal todo o nosso objectivo. 
E voltando à questão da língua... Nós não estamos a fazer o site todo em inglês porque somos elitistas ou porque achamos que vamos ensinar americanos ou alemães, etc. 
Porque é que um americano quer ler vários artigos escritos pelo Ricardo Pinto? Não quer. Tem melhores artigos e escritos num inglês mais correcto à disposição noutros sites. 
O nosso objectivo é criar uma dinâmica no site para que aquaristas de excelência se sintam atraídos a participar no nosso projecto. Quem dera que daqui a 3 ou 4 meses publicássemos artigos elaborados apenas por estrangeiros, seja espanhol, alemão, italiano, americano ou japonês. Nós os 4 ficávamos encarregues da gestão dos conteúdos e com a parte das notícias. Por mim encantado... tinha muito menos trabalho. Nós queremos aprender com este projecto... mais do que ensinar. Todos temos a humildade para reconhecer que somos aquaristas medianos.
E António... se achas que a maior parte dos sites são elitistas... cria o teu próprio site... com coisas que aches realmente importantes. É muito fácil, até existem muitos tipos de alojamentos gratuitos para fazer um site. Quanto mais informação melhor.
Quanto à questão das 2 versões, ing e pt, é praticamente impossível de concretizar pelo simples motivo que dispomos de pouco tempo livre. Cada um de nós tem as suas vidas ocupadíssimas e fazer traduções dá muito... MESMO muito trabalho. Eu prefiro escrever um artigo de raiz do que traduzir um.




> mas acho que um forum para mostrar os nossos setup's e tirar dúvidas seria também importante, para além de uma boa base de dados, com muita informação sobre os peixes, invertebrados, corais e algas...adequados à aquariofilia de água salgada (dado que é raro encontrar um bom site com essas informações, na qual estou disposto a dar a minha contribuição)


Filipe, 

Já existem demasiados fóruns, fazem falta mais sites com apenas conteúdos. A minha opinião é que a discussão e a parte de tirar dúvidas são duas características excepcionais dos fóruns, mas a desvantagem é que também têm sempre muito "ruído" na informação, em todos os tópicos há sempre comentários de dispersão.  


Confesso que não esperava estas reacções nacionalistas em relação à língua. Alguns de vocês parecem os espanhois a defender a lingua... Eheh! Tem de ser tudo em castelhano.

Sempre que quiserem participar com uma dica, duma notícia ou de algo que achem interessante utilizem o Contact Us. Estão à vontade.

Resta-me agradecer a todos pelos elogios. Não foi por reconhecimento que iniciamos este projecto, mas sabe sempre bem ouvir certas palavras  :yb665:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Anthony,
> Em diversas ocasiões colocamos essa questão, se não deveríamos fazer a página em português. Mas a nossa vontade é captar a atenção da comunidade internacional, principalmente europeus, que têm fóruns "locais" muito bons mas que interagem muito pouco uns com os outros, ao contrário dos americanos, que têm uma "massa" aquariofila gigantesca.


Percebo perfeitamente, eu ca me desenrasco com o ingles, ou entao como ja foi dito google tradutor....

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Concordo Ricardo, é verdade que temos foruns em português, reefforum, aquariofilia.net, aquahobby, etc...e de facto colocar um forum talvez não seja a melhor solução; mas acho que uma parte com base de dados seria muito muito bom pró site.

Ah, editei o post apenas pra dizer que o inglês para mim não é problema tal como para a maioria das pessoas que usa internet hoje em dia.

----------


## André Silvestre

Boas,

Rui e para quem está a usar o IE 7, voltei a editar o review do ATB por isso agradecia que verificassem se o problema das imagens persiste ou foi resolvido.

Se persistir... já não sei o que fazer a não ser sugerir o Firefox.  :Smile: 

Em relação ao resto, o Ricardo já disse tudo. O site é para todos e realmente seria excelente se fosse também em Português mas para ter o rendimento e a qualidade que queremos oferecer, trabalhar em duas línguas é mesmo muito cansativo e toma demasiado tempo, levando ao detrimento da divulgação. Para um site Universal, o Inglês é a melhor escolha e já assim é trabalhoso, mas faz-se com gosto. 

Anthony, claro que serão igualmente focados aquários portugueses na rúbrica " Aquário do Mês". Como se costuma dizer: " O que é Nacional é bom". 


Abraço

----------


## RuiFeliciano

André,

O artigo do ATB já aparece bem no IE 7  :Smile:

----------


## marcoferro

Antonio,
eu também fala Portugues e nao gosto de ingles, alias eu odeio infelismente ter que ler algo num idioma que nao é o meu , sinceramente eu concordo quando voce diz que sendo um site feito por portugueses deveria ter pelo menos uma tradução , mas o objetivo deles nao é ficar so em portugal , qual a porcentagem de pessoas que falam portugues no mundo? e ingles sabes me dizer? claro que é a maioria INFELISMENTE somos obrigado a concordar que a lingua inglesa é universal e isso é incontestavel, confesso pra voce que eu sou contra isso , acho que deveria ser o portugues,  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 
muito mais dificil de falar do que ingles ehehehe, mas ... vamos nos entregar aos ingleses , americanos e outros paises que usam esse idioma como principal...

----------


## marcoferro

o pior de tudo que tenho que concordar com voce, 
a culpa é nossa mesmo, e esse sentimento de universalidade da lingua inglesa nao se da so na europa (inglaterra) mas talvez é ainda maior nos Estados Unidos
americano tem sempre a impressão de ser o unico pais do mundo correto e desenvolvido pra eles o resto do mundo ainda esta na idade da pedra, e fora se julgarem melhores em tudo , talvez esse seja mais um motivo de "tornarem" a tal lingua inglesa universal...

essa da rainha eu nao conhecia nao,  :Pracima:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Fico contente por estarmos de novo em sintonia.

Vou entar tentar ser "construtor"  :SbSourire21: :

Porque não seleccionar um colega aquariofilista que faça uma review sobre um componente do seus sistema ?

Ex: José faz a review dos seus 6 meses de experiencia com o escumador X, Manuel faz a review da sua experiencia de 1 ano do uso do metodo de Bailing explicando quais as vantagens, desvantagens, principais obstaculos que encontrou e de que forma os contornou

----------


## Alexandre Dax

JÁ ESTÁ NOS MEUS FAVORITOS :SbOk: 

Sim senhor... para mim já fazia falta á muito tempo um site e não um forum com o qual os tugas se identifiquem

muito obrigado pessoal.

 :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## José R Santos

Boas,

Em Português era sempre melhor, mas por outro lado, citando Humberto Eco "_o inglês é o latim do século XXI_", é uma treta mas é verdade, por muito irritante que seja!

Ah, é verdade o site tem um ar apelativo e está de facto interessante.
Já está nos favoritos.

Abraços
José António Santos

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Excelente iniciativa  Ricardo e Nelson voces estão de parabens, sem falar nas excelentes escolha do Andre e Filipe para completar a equipa. 
Acredito a 100% no vosso projecto , e no que for preciso ja sabem que podem contar com o meu apoio.

abraço grande e parabens aos 4

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá,

Acham boa ideia falar com o SunnyX  e criar um tópico de discussão sobre o sistema dele aqui no Reefforum para o pessoal colocar dúvidas ou outras questões? 

Acham que vale a pena ou quem quiser participa na Reefcentral? 

Um abraço,

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva Ricardo,

Eu pessoalmente acho que é uma excelente ideia, tudo bem que podemos participar no reefcentral, mas não é igual. Provavelmente até pode haver pessoal que queira fazer algumas perguntas, e talvez sendo num site de Portugal seja mais facil. Essa é a minha opinião! 

abraço

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Pessoal, cá está uma iniciativa de Louvar! Parabéns aos "4 magníficos" pela excelente organização. Com o sucesso deste sítio ganhamos todos nós.  :Palmas:   :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Obrigado Machado de Sousa pelas palavras simpáticas  :yb677: 

Há um novo aquário do mês no H2O + Something, pertence ao Polaco Krzysztof Tryc

Um reef de 750L (Link)



Durante esta semana os artigos que estão na frontpage também vão ser todos substituídos. Este mês vamos aproveitar para aprofundar um pouco mais o Metódo de Balling. 

Um abraço,

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Parabéns aos 4 gostei muito da componente gráfica.Vou acompanhar e estou certo que vais ser um projecto com muita projecção. Faço força para aprofundarem temas um pouco mais complexos e ainda confusos para a maior parte dos amantes do hobbie. Como por exemplo o balling e o A&B ou  2-part solution

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Estão disponíveis no site algumas novidades.

Destaco a entrevista realizada ao alemão Claude Schuhmacher da Fauna Marin, o homem que desenvolveu o que chamamos de Balling Light Method.

Fica aqui o link:

Inside Balling Light Method

Um abraço,

----------


## Walter Costa

Cara que coincidência!

Hoje cedo estava procurando uns artigos sobre Balling Light e me deparei com esse site. Li alguns artigos e gostei tanto que coloquei nos meus "Favoritos".

Estão de parabéns. Excelente! 

Por sinal o artigo sobre Balling está ótimo.

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Ricardo,

bom artigo sobre o Balling, ficou a faltar a resposta do Claude ao facto de o método da Fauna Marin poder ou não ser usado com NSW e, em caso positivo, o que é que se altera no método.

Bom trabalho!  :Pracima:

----------


## Adson Naccarati

Parabéns pela Iniciativa!

O site está muito bonito e funcional.


Estarei acessando e divulgando para a comunidade aqui no Brasil.

Abraço!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Viva,

Muito obrigado pelo apoio.

Este fim de semana o site vai ter algumas novidades, vamos publicar novos artigos, nomeadamente um novo aquário do mês.
Eu depois coloco aqui o link.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá

Está disponível um novo artigo com o aquário do mês de Fevereiro.

Mais uma vez optamos por escolher um aquário relativamente "pequeno", para demonstrar que não é preciso um aquário com dimensões enormes e equipamento topo de gama para ser um "grande" aquário.




Nos próximos dias vão surgir mais artigos.

Um abraço,

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> ... um aquário relativamente "pequeno"...


À primeira vista ao analisar a foto pensei... talvez uns 100 a 120 litros? Depois fui ver o artigo... e li 470 litros... não tão "pequeno" assim...  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Viva,

No mês de Março o site esteve um pouco parado, mas este mês devemos ter umas novidades.

Gostava destacar um artigo do André Silvestre sobre layouts de reef's. Tenho visto um feedback muito positivo sobre este artigo, desde o Reino Unido até aos EUA. Pessoalmente achei o artigo de muita qualidade (Parabéns André!) e muito informativo. (Estou ansioso por ver a 2ª e 3ª parte!).

Aquascaping your Reef Tank 

Já que hoje estou numa de elogios, não posso deixar de mencionar que uma empresa Portuguesa, a Reef Set, apareceu num post do blog ReefBuilders.

Recentemente tive a oportunidade de visitar as instalações da Reef Set e fiquei impressionado com o material, para a produção de uma linha completa de equipamento de aquário de recife, que o Fernando lá tinha. Estamos a falar de maquinaria ao nível da oficina da Royal Exclusive, muitos €€€'s investidos neste projecto.
Acho que em breve a Reef Set vai dar cartas no mercado Português e não só.

Fiquei muito orgulhoso de ver o post no Reefbuilders.

Reef Set overflow appearence

Desejo a melhor sorte à Reef Set e pessoalmente ao Fernando Santos no lançamento do novo projecto. Espero que toda a comunidade portuguesa contribua também para o sucesso, porque afinal de contas todos lucramos em ter uma empresa de qualidade a fabricar material para aquários de recife, sediada em Portugal.

Um abraço,

----------


## António Vitor

Faz-me imensa confusão porque é que não criam um site ao lado mesmo com menos actualizações traduzido para portugês... uma espécie de mirror do primeiro...

arranjavam candidatos à altura certamente para traduzir os artigos, não iria destruir a universalidade que apregoam, porque era um mirror, um clone...

Isto é um elógio em tom de critica, temos de nos respeitar se queremos ser respeitados, como país...ou como cidadãos...

porque como prova o vosso site somos tão bons ou melhores que os outros...

Eu em tempos idos, até cheguei a traduzir um artigo semelhante (aquários pllantados), de um alemão na altura acho que ainda usava os newsgroups da pt.rec.aquaria....
Aquário Natural

Sinceramente retirando as quesílias que tive com o vosso colaborador, por ser demasiado ....petulante (nas criticas que faz...quando as fazia...)... o do André está claramente superior...numa outra esfera de qualidade...com excelentes fotos a acompanhar...
não tenho problemas em o admitir...

Mesmo depois deste achar que eu era maluco, como se eu já não soubesse...
 :Big Grin: 

Se fosse normal ignoraria e possivelmente nem responderia mais...mas como não sou normal, desejo boa sorte mais uma vez ao projecto...costumo ler seempre todos os artigos...com gosto...

Ainda continuo a pensar no entanto que um reef é muito complicado o aquascaping, devemos tentar ter uma boa base, um bom ponto de partida, com uma boa disposição das rochas... mas aquascaping á moda dos plantados podemos tentar mas é complicado, seempre que mexo nas rochas para melhorar a coisa, parto corais, e depois dos corais crescerem as rochas praticamente ficam escondidas...pelo menos os recursivos ganhadores de TOTM na reef central pelo menos, ganham com aquários apilhados de corais...

acho que há margem para melhorar, e é um dos pontos a melhorar, e acho que o André fez um excelente trabalho nesse aspecto, pena é ser para a aquariofilia no geral, e menos para a nossa comunidade portuguesa...por causa da lingua sim...

mas é apenas uma mera opinião...
continuem o bom trabalho!

Agora em tom de brincadeira, não elogiem muito o André senão ainda fica mais petulante...
O que não abona na sua assertividade...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Faz-me imensa confusão porque é que não criam um site ao lado mesmo com menos actualizações traduzido para portugês... uma espécie de mirror do primeiro...


Olá António,

Tens a minha autorização, como administrador do site, para "clonar" e traduzir para português todos os artigos que considerares relevantes para o teu blog.

Obrigado pelas críticas e elogios  :Olá:  

Um abraço,

----------


## António Vitor

Ena ena obrigado!
Ok vou então começar a traduzir alguns...

assim enriqueço o meu blog...
 :Big Grin: 

Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## André Silvestre

Olá António,

Independentemente das diferenças nos pontos de vista e maneiras de estar, há de facto coisas que não devem ser ditas e por isso peço-te desculpa pela minha anterior falta de tacto.  

Em relação ao artigo e ao modo como se trabalham os layouts, a mensagem que tentei partilhar foi que o que se quer fazer a nível de disposição de rocha deve ser feito no início, antes de se colocarem os corais, antes mesmo de se colocar a água ( confesso que me faz uma confusão tremenda quando vejo o pessoal a trabalhar o posicionamento das rochas com água e areia dentro do aquário). Fazer o layout a seco, com calma, já a pensar no tipo de corais e peixes que se quer manter, no tipo de visual que se quer dar para que, quando se começar a colonizar o aquário, a própria rocha sirva de ponto de partida e guia para um visual e função mais eficiente. Há uma nota que considero importante para o sucesso que é ser-se fiel ao que se idealizou de início. Não faz sentido ter cuidado na planificação e implementação da disposição da rocha se a médio/longo prazo caímos no erro de encher o aquário com corais pela disponibilidade de um qualquer buraco ou colocamos peixes incompatíveis com o layout que se construiu, se colamos os corais com as bases enormes em que vêm, enfim, vários factores que obrigam a, inevitavelmente, mexer no layout. 

O layout constrói-se e modifica-se no início. A partir daí, é o próprio que dita a colocação, o tipo e o número de corais a usar, ficando o layout mais fiel ao que se idealizou de início. Referiste o facto da rocha, a longo prazo, ficar tapada pelos corais. Isso pode acontecer, é verdade. No entanto, esse ponto nem se torna de grande relevância porque o que realmente se pretende é manter a forma do layout que se construiu, mesmo com os corais já bem maduros. Quando faço um layout constituído por duas ilhas, interessa-me conservar o aspecto de duas ilhas, mesmo que os corais estejam grandes. A rocha até pode ficar completamente coberta desde que eu consiga visualizar duas ilhas individuais com alguma da forma que projectei inicialmente. Se quero destacar pequenas extensões de rocha de modo a trabalhar linhas de tensão ( para quem não está familiarizado com o termo, está explicado no artigo) com apontamentos de Zoanthus, não me importo que estes acabem por cobrir toda a pedra onde os coloquei, desde que promovam o efeito que queria inicialmente: prolongar e realçar as linhas de tensão na zona da areia. O que não me interessa é, à volta desses Zoanthus, colocar outros corais que interfiram na visualização daquele pormenor, que induzam confusão naquela zona e, no fundo, é isso que acontece quando a colocação de corais se torna caótica, aleatória e excessiva. Não há espaço para todos crescerem normalmente, há dificuldade em apreciar os corais ao pormenor, não há forma no todo.    

Por exemplo, todos sabemos que as Montiporas de prato ficam bem em escarpas ou no rebordo das rochas, de preferência no plano inferior de maneira a que quando crescerem, têm espaço quer para formar o prato característico, quer para procurarem a luz e terem um crescimento em cornucópia ou em andares, bem como não taparem a luz a corais que estejam por baixo. Logo, se eu vou querer ter Montiporas de prato no meu aquário, vou fazer, inicialmente, escarpas de rocha ou terminações de rocha na zona da areia para poder colar Montiporas e proporcionar-lhes as condições de crescimento que eu desejo. O mesmo se passa com, por exemplo, Acroporas do tipo " staghorn"; sabendo à partida que são corais de crescimento rápido e desenvolvimento vertical pronunciado, vou proporcionar, aquando da construcção do layout, zonas onde quero ver estes corais a crescer e essas zonas compreendem pequenas ilhas de rocha ou zonas de rocha isentas de outros corais onde este tipo de corais se pode desenvolver à vontade. Um aquário com um layout bem estudado e estruturado é, para mim, um mapa que me mostra exactamente qual o tipo de coral que fica bem em certo pedaço de rocha e me indica quando não devo colocar mais corais mas antes deixar crescer os que já lá estão. Dessa forma consigo apreciar o aquário como um todo e ao pormenor, ao contrário de uma parede cheia de corais com disposição aleatória e abafados por outros ( não desfazendo a beleza dos próprios corais) que, como um todo, torna o aquário demasiado confuso e pesado. Pelo menos na minha opinião.

Para terminar, a minha ideia não é fazer aquascaping em água salgada como se faz em água doce pelo simples facto de que estamos a lidar com corais e não plantas. Os primeiros crescem sobretudo na rocha e as plantas, a maior parte, em substracto. Se a ideia é sempre proporcionar um habitat natural, há que fazer layouts de acordo com esse princípio. O que acho que pode ser feito com sucesso é pegar em métodos e noções usados nos aquários plantados e ajustá-los aos aquários de água salgada.  

" Petulices" à parte, obrigado pelos comentários.


Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado pela resposta André, concordo com o que dissestes, e sim eu já meti a mão na "massa", porque fiz uma má visualização do comportamento dos corais... depois é um partir corais...ficam frags para dar...nem tudo se perde.

O passado só serve para aprendermos a viver no presente, e erros todos nós cometemos, devemos por isso esquecer as tais "quesílias" que não levam a lado nenhum....
Por isso sinceramente agradeço os teus comentários. 

Abraço!
António Vitor

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Parabéns a todos! Especialmente ao André Silvestre e António Vítor por se terem entendido. Já conheço o António, não conheço o André, mas estou certo que um dia nos conheceremos.

Podemos e devemos partilhar ideias. Tem mais 'piada' se forem diferentes, pois muitas vezes a diferença (por mais malucos que sejamos) traz o consenso.

Lembro-me de uma vez ouvir na rádio Reefforum, o Machado de Sousa afirmar, explicar e defender o uso de água sintética em vez de água do mar... pimba! passado pouco tempo, comprou uma carrinha para ir buscar água ao mar... 

É de confronto de ideias que precisamos, claro está, dentro das regras do saber ser e saber estar.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!


Já tive oportunidade de ver os aquas do André e achei que estavm simplesmente deliciosos.....


Mas também acho que um layout é uma coisa particular, cada um gosta do que gosta....é como tudo na vida, senão todos andavamos com carros iguais, vestidos de igual com mulheres parecidas(loool) e tudo o mais.....seria muito monótono!!!!

Como se custuma dizer a beleza está nos olhos de quem vê!!!!

Por exemplo o meu layout.....ninguem gostou dele....mas eu gosto.....o meu aquario é para eu gostar....não é para entrar em concursos nem pra agradar aos outros....

Acho que que todos os layouts são bons desde que os donos gostem deles e se sintam bem com isso, e se não tiverem erros tecnicos (circulação, iluminação de dos corais etc), claro.

O meu foi idealizado quando mergulhei na Riviera maya, no Mexico.....Grandes conjuntos de rochas com mts esconderijos, vales profundos.....fiquei maravilhado e quis tanspor isso para o meu aqua....

Não quero que me interpretem mal, mas na minha opinião todos os layouts são bons....

cumps

----------


## André Silvestre

Olá Pedro,

Concordo em absoluto contigo. Não sei se já tiveste oportunidade de ler o artigo mas isso é focado no mesmo. Há quem goste de layouts com muita rocha, outros com pouca rocha, uns gostam de empilhar rocha, outros gostam de colar rocha, há quem faça paredes de rocha, há quem faça ilhas de rocha e por aí fora... Quanto a mim é tudo válido porque, como apontaste, é algo pessoal, tal como o artigo que escrevi. É um artigo de opinião e como qualquer artigo de opinião, não pode ser tomado como regra. Há quem se identifique com o que foi escrito no artigo e tenha gostado, tentando aplicar os mesmos conceitos ou métodos para aperfeiçoar o que já tem ou fazer de início em termos de rocha , há quem não se interessa minimamente pelo que foi escrito e não tenciona ter qualquer das noções ali escritas em conta. No meio destes extremos há muitos outros. 

O artigo foca aquilo que se pode fazer a nível de layout, a planificação, os métodos que se podem aplicar para tornar o aquário não só mais definido em termos de forma mas também mais eficiente em termos de circulação, colocação de corais, refúgio para peixes, etc. O objectivo não é criticar qualquer disposição de rocha que não tenha em conta o que ali foi escrito mas antes partilhar certos conceitos que podem ser aplicados em qualquer disposição de rocha. Quem os usa não deve ser criticado por isso mas quem os aplica também não pode ser acusado de fazer um aquário para os outros.

No teu caso, acabaste por fazer algo à imagem daquilo que assististe ao vivo e tiveste igualmente em conta um layout para peixes de grande porte com zonas abertas e muitos refúgios. Ainda que não te tenhas guiado pelo artigo, aplicaste pelo menos quatro conceitos focados na primeira parte do mesmo e um da segunda parte que foi o tipo de layout que escolheste... A meu ver, excelente. 


Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Ricardo qual é o feedback dos "estrageiros" relativamente ao site? Conseguiste atingir o objectivo de ter um site (Blog...) em Ingles para que todo o mundo o pode se ler  facilmente?


Olá Anthony,

Para não conspurcar o tópico do Carlos Basaloco com questões do blog, transcrevi as tuas questões para aqui. Vamos lá:

- Feedback muito positivo, até pelo nº. de utilizadores registado. Vários países, mas principalmente Inglaterra, Espanha e Itália.

- Quanto à segunda pergunta, nem te sei responder... acho que sim.

Mas se quiseres saber um objectivo que não cumpri... Não consegui colocar estrangeiros a escrever no blog, excepto o Claude Schuhmacher. 
Mas não vou desistir de tentar reunir malta de vários países europeus, num só espaço a divulgar as mais recentes novidades de cada país, sobre aquariofilia marinha claro!

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Oi Ricardo,

E os objectivo que ja alcancas te ja sao bons.
O objectivo por alcançar não é nada facil, mas como dizes nao ha que desistir.

Tudo de bom.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Filipe Simões

> Faz-me imensa confusão porque é que não criam um site ao lado mesmo com menos actualizações traduzido para portugês... uma espécie de mirror do primeiro...
> 
> arranjavam candidatos à altura certamente para traduzir os artigos, não iria destruir a universalidade que apregoam, porque era um mirror, um clone...
> 
> Isto é um elógio em tom de critica, temos de nos respeitar se queremos ser respeitados, como país...ou como cidadãos...
> 
> porque como prova o vosso site somos tão bons ou melhores que os outros...
> 
> Eu em tempos idos, até cheguei a traduzir um artigo semelhante (aquários pllantados), de um alemão na altura acho que ainda usava os newsgroups da pt.rec.aquaria....
> ...


Acho curioso que alguém que se preocupe tanto com o português tenha como nome do seu blog water inspiration...

----------


## António Vitor

> Acho curioso que alguém que se preocupe tanto com o português tenha como nome do seu blog water inspiration...


Hum...???

olha este...
 :Big Grin: 
hilariante...
Um tema que já estava mais que enterrado vem este desenterrar...

esquece os ódios pessoais, não te fazem beem á saúde, eu nem sequer conheço-te para te ter sequer resquicio de ódio...
 :Big Grin: 
Sei que tive uma quisilia há longo tempo atrás contigo, mas sinceramente nem me lembro mais.acho que deverias fazer o mesmo...

O facto de eu gostar do site em português, só está relacionado com o facto de eu Não ser egoista, e ter consciência que nem todos os portugueses conseguem ler o inglês.
Têm todo o direito de serem egoistas...
simples...

No allgarve (não esttou a falar do algarve), talez toda a gente fale inglês aqui mais a norte não..
 :Big Grin: 

Mas se reparares, quantas coisas vistes escritas em inglês no meu site (com nome foleiro em inglês) nickles niente...nada..hops não esttou a falar em português...
ainda me saltam em cima...

enfim..
Nem deveria responder mas ignorar...
por estas e por outras é que muita gente sai destes forums...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lleB...ext=1&index=12

respirar fundo e um momento zen...

Outra coisa, vai ver no tal site rasco water inspiration, ou blog, com muito mau design que tenho carradas de visitantes de lingua portuguesa, do Brasil, Angola, etc...
que de outra forma...não teria, sites de reefs nos eua, é aos montes....

o vosso é só mais um, na multidão, dos sites em inglês..
é apenas a minha opinião que espero que apenas consigas digerir...sem stress e ....ouve a musica...
 :Big Grin: 
tem qualidade e pode surgir no meio da multidão como a tal pérola...ou diamante..
mas é mais dificil...

espero que não apaguem ambos posts, o meu e do Engenheiro, acho que é boa ideia deixar estes comentários para ficarmos todos a nos conhecer bem...
 :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

> Olá Anthony,
> 
> Para não conspurcar o tópico do Carlos Basaloco com questões do blog, transcrevi as tuas questões para aqui. Vamos lá:
> 
> - Feedback muito positivo, até pelo nº. de utilizadores registado. Vários países, mas principalmente Inglaterra, Espanha e Itália.
> 
> - Quanto à segunda pergunta, nem te sei responder... acho que sim.
> 
> Mas se quiseres saber um objectivo que não cumpri... Não consegui colocar estrangeiros a escrever no blog, excepto o Claude Schuhmacher. 
> Mas não vou desistir de tentar reunir malta de vários países europeus, num só espaço a divulgar as mais recentes novidades de cada país, sobre aquariofilia marinha claro!


Sinceramente espero que consigas, em inglês, seja lá em que lingua for, acho que não é importante...

importante era não nos degladiarmos mutuamente, e termos uma postura como o Ricardo, saber "ouvir", é apenas isso, ninguém tenta impôr aqui ideeias à força, muito menos eu...

Isso podee ir com o tempo, acho que deveria seer mais euro orientado, fazer mesmo esse elo de ligação, e que tal deixar os reefers (hops não é português), "falar" na sua lingua nativa, é só uma ideia...
com traduções para o inglês...sempre...que alguém se dispusesse a realizar.

o engenheiro depois poderia criar um motor de busca para as diversas linguas.
talvez fosse utópico e talvez se tornasse numa torre de babel.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Companheiros,


Infelizmente nos últimos meses o site esteve praticamente sem actualizações.
Este ano, para mim,  em termos profissionais tem sido muito exigente e não estou com tanto tempo disponível como gostaria.

Mas acho que a partir deste mês vamos conseguir voltar a imprimir uma dinâmica no blog.

Para recomeçar da melhor maneira, escolhemos um aquário lusitano para figurar na nossa página principal, o aquário do Artur Vasconcelos (o melhor setup que alguma vez vi ao vivo).

Deliciem-se:

Artur Vasconcelos Reef Tank >3500L



Um abraço,

Aproveito este post para perguntar se há alguém que queira ajudar na parte das noticias do blog?

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Companheiros,
> 
> 
> Infelizmente nos últimos meses o site esteve praticamente sem actualizações.
> Este ano, para mim,  em termos profissionais tem sido muito exigente e não estou com tanto tempo disponível como gostaria.
> 
> Mas acho que a partir deste mês vamos conseguir voltar a imprimir uma dinâmica no blog.
> 
> Para recomeçar da melhor maneira, escolhemos um aquário lusitano para figurar na nossa página principal, o aquário do Artur Vasconcelos (o melhor setup que alguma vez vi ao vivo).
> ...



 :Olá:  Ricardo

O àqua è um encanto  :Palmas:  :Palmas: (...),mas a àrea técnica,è soberba  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: .
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Sem comentarios, do melhor que já vi!!!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Companheiros,

Portugal está muito à frente no que toca à aquariofilia!!

Confesso que fiquei surpreendido... não é que captamos a atenção dos alemães.

Reefnews  Blog Archive  nette Kiste

E esta, hein?  :Olá:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Excelente Ricardo :Pracima: . E parabéns ao Artur que me também tem dito para eu ir ver o aquário "_inloco_" e ainda não arranjei um tempinho...indecente. :Admirado: 

É motivo de orgulho a internacionalização e o reconhecimento das nossas montagens, por parte de uma comunidade com anos de história, sempre na vanguarda da aquariofilia marinha. Só temos de ficar todos satisfeitos por estarmos cada vez mais entre os melhores.

Fico extremamente satisfeito.


Abraço,

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva,

Partilhando das palavras do Paulo, é de facto um marco na aquariofilia Portuguesa. 


Abraço

----------


## Cesar Soares

De facto está aqui mais uma prova de que a aquariofilia portuguesa está em crescendo!
Parabéns ao Artur pelo belíssimo aquário e parabéns ao H2O+something por o ter mostrado a quem ainda não o viu ao vivo!  :SbOk:  :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Parabens ao Artur Vasconcelos e à H2O + Something pelo reconhecimento lá fora! :Palmas:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Muito bem  :Smile:  Parabéns ao aquariofilista Artur Vasconcelos e ao site H2O + Something por dar a conhecer.

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

Os meus parabens ao amigo Artur pela dedicaçao e gosto pelo que tem e que esse reconheçimento seja alargado a muitos outros belos aquarios Portugueses, porque apesar de sermos a cauda da Europa ainda temos muito boa coisa para mostrar ao mundo e em que ainda somos bons,nem tudo é mau
Parabens tambem ao H20+Something,continuem assim,esta muito bom.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Este aquário é um sucesso internacional: Vasconcelo Gives LPS Aquascaping Clinic

abraço

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Parabéns mais uma vez ao Artur  :tutasla: 

Grande sistema... grande montagem... do melhor a nível mundial. 

Ainda vamos ter excursões de estrangeiros a Braga! Eheh  :yb624: 


Em relação ao post gostei desta parte:



> Our European blogging friends over at H20 + Something


Dá sempre jeito ser amigo do pessoal do Glassbox  :SbSourire:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Ena ena! :SbOk3: 

Mais uma vez parabéns a ambos. :Palmas:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

De facto é um sistema espectacular, principalmente pela área técnica.

Por acaso não sei pormenores sobre a montagem e concepção. Sabem se foi o próprio Artur Vasconcelos e/ou em conjunto com uma empresa? Gostava de anotar contactos, quem sabe daqui a uns anos (ou umas décadas) não possa construir um sistema desta dimensão...  :Pracima:   :SbSourire2:   :Olá:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Artur




> De facto é um sistema espectacular, principalmente pela área técnica.
> Por acaso não sei pormenores sobre a montagem e concepção.


Tens aqui mais dados sobre a montagem...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo Santos

É com alegria que vejo que o novo Selected Reef Tank é o "A Reef in the Sky" do Andrew aka V1...rotate. :SbOk3: 

Para um aquário com menos de 1 ano foi sem dúvida ousada a escolha para "TOTM", mas bem merecida.

Importante dizer que isto vale um belo destaque do site H2O + Something num dos tópicos de momento mais cobiçados tanto no Reef Central como no Forum Zeovit!  :Palmas: 

Cliquem na imagem.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Tens aqui mais dados sobre a montagem...


Mais fotos, queres dizer...  :Coradoeolhos:  Não consegui saber quem efectuou a montagem... se bem que já tinha visto o tópico na altura e tenho um feeling que o grande Luis Pisco participou na mesma  :SbOk:  Só falta confirmar...

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Obrigado Ricardo Santos por publicares as novidades  :Olá: 

Este aquário do mês é a montagem mais perfeita que eu alguma vez vi, foi tudo... mesmo tudo pensado ao pormenor. E a realidade é que passados apenas 6 meses tornou-se um dos meus aquários favoritos. Só tinha que o seleccionar  :SbSourire: 


Há mais algumas novidades nos artigos do site, uma review ao escumador Vertex e um guia para quem quiser inicar Vodka/Microbacter7



Vertex Alpha Cone Skimmer Review



Vodka/Microbacter7 Dosing Guide

Temos mais um elemento no blogue, é o nosso grande amigo César Soares. Tem aquários de água salgada desde sempre  :SbSourire:  e é o maior viciado no Reefcentral que eu conheço. (uma autêntica enciclopédia)
Obrigado amigo pela ajuda  :SbOk2: 

Um abraço,

----------


## Cesar Soares

> Temos mais um elemento no blogue, é o nosso grande amigo César Soares. Tem aquários de água salgada desde sempre  e é o maior viciado no Reefcentral que eu conheço. (uma autêntica enciclopédia)
> Obrigado amigo pela ajuda 
> 
> Um abraço,


Espero que esse "desde sempre" não signifique que estou velho!!  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: 

Já sabes que, como tu, sou um "doente" disto e por isso é um prazer ajudar-te! Nós precisamos de mais gente como tu para impulsionar o hobby! :SbOk: 

Abraço

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Eu não podia estar mais satisfeito por ver o AQUÁRIO MÁGICO do Artur Vasconcelos com o destaque  que bem merece, tanto aqui como no exterior. O próprio _fish room_ merece igualmente nota máxima. Excelente trabalho! Parabéns ao Artur e ao H2O + something.

----------


## Artur Vasconcelos

Boa tarde,Artur a montagem foi idealizada por mim e foi executada pelo Paulo,antigo funcionário da Natantia e da Exooreef.Pesso desculpa pelo teu feeling não ter batido certo.Um dia que vieres para estes lados apita que eu tenho o prazer de te amostrar tudo.Abraços Artur Vasconcelos.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Boa tarde,Artur a montagem foi idealizada por mim e foi executada pelo Paulo,antigo funcionário da Natantia e da Exooreef.Pesso desculpa pelo teu feeling não ter batido certo.Um dia que vieres para estes lados apita que eu tenho o prazer de te amostrar tudo.Abraços Artur Vasconcelos.


Viva Artur, realmente eu não sabia pormenores da montagem, tinha esta curiosidade e este palpite. Muito obrigado pelo esclarecimento e muitos parabéns pela concepção e implementação do sistema, está simplesmente fantástico  :SbOk:  Agradecido pelo convite, ver o aquário e a sala das máquinas ao vivo deve ser ainda mais espectacular  :Olá:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Companheiros,

Novo aquário do mês no H2O+Something.

É do holandês Jan Esselaar, escolhi este aquário porque representa um bom exemplo de longevidade e também para demonstrar que não devemos desesperar com o aquário, estamos sempre a tempo de melhorar os nossos sistemas.



Jan Esselaar Reef Tank


Um abraço,

----------

